# AMD Gaming Build for a friend



## Error 404 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm building a gaming rig for my friend, budget of AU$1600, and he's using it mostly for average gaming (nothing too heavy), and some photoshop artwork.
Here's what I've got so far:

Phenom II  945				$297
Gigabyte MA790XT-UD4P 		$206
4 GB (2x2GB)DDR3-1333 G.Skill PI		$92
1 GB ASUS 4870				$239
Seagate 1 TB				$127
SATA LG				$39
CoolerMaster CAC-T05			$117
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 550 W	$84
22” 5ms DVI WS Philips 220BW9CB	$219
Vista x64 HP				$156
Coolermaster 120mm			$10
Gigabyte GK-K6150			$10
Total:					$1,596

Not really planning on any overclocking, since he's not going to be doing benchmarks or anything too stressful, and there's always the option of an aftermarket cooler for later on. The board is Crossfire capable so a second 4870 could be dropped in.
Prices from http://www.msy.com.au/Parts/PARTS.pdf

Does everything check out?


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not bad everything looks good 

I actually recommend a westerndigital caviar black 1tb if possible  unless it is a 7200.12 your getting


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not entirely sure what version of the HDD it is, since MSY's PDF sheet is a bit vague when it comes to details. The last WD I got from them was a Caviar, so I guess they might all be.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

build looks good, prices are right for Au atm.

My only advice would be a smaller drive (320GB) for OS and games, with the 1TB for storage and backups. "putting all your eggs in one basket" and all that.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 2, 2009)

Could do that, but the budget is stretched right to the limit. I've basically set the build up so that it can be easily and effectively upgraded; socket AM3, DDR3, Crossfire, all upgradeable.
So everything is compatible? Probably building in just under a week from now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> Could do that, but the budget is stretched right to the limit. I've basically set the build up so that it can be easily and effectively upgraded; socket AM3, DDR3, Crossfire, all upgradeable.
> So everything is compatible? Probably building in just under a week from now.



just make sure you partition the drive then. I suggest 80GB or so for the OS side of things, and make sure he installs games on the other parition. That way if he has to format and reinstall, he doesnt lose 1TB of data.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> just make sure you partition the drive then. I suggest 80GB or so for the OS side of things, and make sure he installs games on the other parition. That way if he has to format and reinstall, he doesnt lose 1TB of data.



I agree with Mussels that is a very good idea to partition. +1 on that


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll keep that in mind.
Quick question, I've noticed the motherboard has an 8-pin power connector near the CPU; does that use the second 4-pin connector that is usually attached to the main power connector, or does the power supply have to support the 8-pin connection?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 2, 2009)

it must be supported i think.. i have such an 8pin on my psu additional to my 4pin and mainboard 20+4 pin...


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 2, 2009)

Error 404 said:


> I'll keep that in mind.
> Quick question, I've noticed the motherboard has an 8-pin power connector near the CPU; does that use the second 4-pin connector that is usually attached to the main power connector, or does the power supply have to support the 8-pin connection?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090702/gigabytegama790xtud4p.jpg



The power supply has its own 8pin for the CPU, it does not use the +4pin from the 20+4pin main connector.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 2, 2009)

These are the connectors that Cooler Master lists on their website:
M/B 20+4 Pin x 1 
CPU 4 Pin x 1 
PCI-E 6 Pin x 1 
4 Pin Peripheral x 6 
SATA x 3 
4 Pin Floppy x 2

I don't see any 8-pin on that, only the usual 4-pin.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2009)

20+4 is the main ATX connector, 4+4 is that CPU one. That PSU seems to have 24+4 and 4.

While having all 8 pins for the CPU power is neccesary when OCing, i've never seen a PC fail to boot with just a 4 pin installed. You're just reducing the maximum power to the socket, which can limit OC's.


----------



## Error 404 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, thats alright since I doubt he'll be overclocking with this rig. Although I'll make sure he upgrades the PSU if he eventually decides to. I might see what other PSUs are available with an 8-pin...


----------

